# Another man Shoots Son



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

This time it was closer to home,Harrison Co. An Amish guy shoots his 22yr. old son,says he mistook him for game! Still don't know how this happens. They didn't give his condition,just that he was life flighted to a hospital. Hopefully he'll be OK.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

1st off,i hope everything turns out okay for them.
but there's absolutely no excuse for these kinds of tragedies.
how could anyone EVER mistake a person for a turkey?
i guess that it just goes against everything i was taught by my father when i 1st began hunting.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

As I stated in the last thread about the same subject, There is no bird that you can buy for 10 bucks in the store ever worth jumping the gun and shooting before you can identify it. 

Not sure if this is the case, but people have to remember you cannot stalk or sneak up on the birds. That is the major cause of accidental shootings during turkey season.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

the paper here in tusc county said the guy was only 20 yds away.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Toxic is absolutely correct.

A friend of mind taught me this lesson in a really odd manner. We were fox trappers back when we were allowed to sell them alive. We sold fox alive for $50 when fur price was $12. Anyway, he had someone come to check the fox and settle on a price to buy them for a hunt club somewhere. He had my friend pull a fox out of the pen, he would inspect its feet and pull its toes, and find something wrong with all of them....suggesting they were worth less money because they couldn't run well.

After about the 4th one that went the same way....my friend just hit the lock on the snare stick and let the fox hit the ground....of course it took off running like there was no tomorrow. The guy was in shock! "Why did you do that!" My friend said well, you said he couldn't run, and I knew he could. Now you know he could too.

The next fox the guy wanted my friend to pull out of the pen was the same story. So, again, my friend hit the lock of the pole and let the fox go the way the first had. The guy went nuts. My friend looked at him and said, I put too much work into these things to keep them healthy and alive. I feed them fresh beaver I catch, I give them daily shots if they have broken skin or mange, until they heal. I am not willing to take less than $50 each for them. If you have a problem with that, I'll let all the 'bad' ones go.

Then, he said

----Its just a fox...I'll catch another one



....guys, its just a turkey...I'll call in another one!


----------

